# Anybody had any experience with this online Lesson



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

One of my friend forwarded me this.... 
http://guitar-1.com

It has interesting promotion, where you get extra "lead master volume"??? A mp3 player and mini speaker for ~$114 including shipping to Canada ... 


I wonder if anyone know or use this before?

Any advise would be appreciated...

Thanks


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

There're numerous good guitar lessons online. They all cost about the same money and there're are hundrets of videos to go thru and strenghten basic knowledge and skills also. I had some experience with online lessons. It's not the best practice method but it's the period to strenghten playing skills, get familiar with many new music feeatures and learn much what you won't find on the internet for free. I don't recommend paying them for years but you can use these services for several months. You'll learn many interesting things.
My recommendations are for: http://bit.ly/OKo8zD - Jamplay 
and http://bit.ly/UPCXo1 - Guitartricks


----------

